# Interested in learning the ways of the old.



## lilreeves

I've been looking for a way to serve my community, and have learned being part of a lodge is a great way to do this. I'm active duty military and enjoy doing community work in my down time, I also would like to fellowship with people who enjoy doing the samethings I do.


----------



## Warrior1256

Greeting Brother and welcome to the forum. You will find a lot of like minded people here.


----------



## lilreeves

So how do I become part of a lodge?


----------



## Warrior1256

lilreeves said:


> So how do I become part of a lodge?


Oh, so you are not yet a member. First you have to ask to join. In most jurisdictions a member can not ask you to join, you must ask him. Do you have any friends or relatives that are members? If so ask one for a petition. If you do not know anyone that is a member then check the yellow pages or the internet to find the lodges near you. Find out what time and day that they have their meetings. Most lodges have a get together over a meal an hour before the meeting. Visit a few before the meeting to find one that you may be interested in joining. Then visit regularly before the meetings to get to know them and let them get to know you. If all goes well after a while you will be asked to sign a petition and you will be on your way.


----------



## lilreeves

I have no one local to ask, but i do have friends back home. Is there a site where i can find lodges in my area, I tried the phone book and had no luck.


----------



## Warrior1256

lilreeves said:


> I have no one local to ask, but i do have friends back home. Is there a site where i can find lodges in my area, I tried the phone book and had no luck.


They are usually listed in the yellow pages under "fraternities" or "Masons". Also try "Freemasons". If they are not listed then go on the internet and type in the name of your city along with "Masonic Lodges".  You will find them.


----------



## lilreeves

Ok, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Glen Cook

lilreeves said:


> Ok, thanks for all the help.


Where are you located?


----------



## Randy81

lilreeves said:


> Ok, thanks for all the help.


I'm active duty military as well. Where are you stationed at? I'm willing to bet someone you're serving with is a Mason.


----------



## Brother JC

Google "grand lodge of..." and add the state you're looking in. Most Grand Lodge sites have lodge locators.


----------



## dfreybur

lilreeves said:


> Is there a site where i can find lodges in my area, I tried the phone book and had no luck.



Nearly every jurisdiction's web site has a lodge locator.  Not knowing your location we can't point you directly.  There are all sorts of ways to find which are the local regular and recognized jurisdiction.  Here's a simple search method that uses the fact that modern grand lodge Masonry was founded in England so the method is like a few from the point of origin.  The list is not exhaustive but ever jurisdiction on the list is good.

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges

Click the North America tab.  Find your state or province.  Use the jurisdiction(s) listed there for your search.

One caveat about military deployment - Most grand lodges have a minimum residency requirement.  It takes a while to earn your way through the degrees and the paperwork to spread degrees among lodges in other states is a big hassle.  Not all grand lodges waive the requirement for active duty military.

For the US the standard way to meet the members is to show up before one of the monthly meetings.  Introduce yourself by email and/or phone but never wait for a response.  Many lodges are terrible at responding to contacts from non-members by those methods.  All lodges are good at responding to guys who show up in person.  Once their tell them your residency situation and enjoy the fellowship.

Outside of the US you will likely need to know a member who can introduce you.  The level of openness is different inside and outside the US.


----------



## lilreeves

Glen Cook said:


> Where are you located?


Ft. Stewart, GA


----------



## lilreeves

Randy81 said:


> I'm active duty military as well. Where are you stationed at? I'm willing to bet someone you're serving with is a Mason.


Ft. Stewart, Ga


----------



## Glen Cook

There is a lodge in Hinesville


----------



## lilreeves

Glen Cook said:


> There is a lodge in Hinesville


I'm not sure how it works, but the hinesville lodge seems to be lackng "diversity" if you know what I mean.. Is there a difference in what lodge I can join being black?


----------



## AndreAshlar

lilreeves said:


> I'm not sure how it works, but the hinesville lodge seems to be lackng "diversity" if you know what I mean.. Is there a difference in what lodge I can join being black?


Start with The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Georgia... http://mwphglga.org


----------



## lilreeves

AndreAshlar said:


> Start with The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Georgia... http://mwphglga.org


Ok, thanks.


----------



## AndreAshlar

lilreeves said:


> Ok, thanks.


You're welcome


----------



## lilreeves

AndreAshlar said:


> You're welcome


I found a lodge through a google search that is not listed on the site you suggested, does that mean the lodge is not a real masomic lodge?


----------



## Randy81

lilreeves said:


> I found a lodge through a google search that is not listed on the site you suggested, does that mean the lodge is not a real masomic lodge?


If it's not on that site, I would assume it was clandestine. It looks like Richmond Hill may be the closest lodge. I had a 1SG who was in a PHA lodge around Ft. Stewart. I would bet that someone in your company or battalion is a mason. Ask around.


----------



## Glen Cook

lilreeves said:


> I'm not sure how it works, but the hinesville lodge seems to be lackng "diversity" if you know what I mean.. Is there a difference in what lodge I can join being black?


Well, you handled it quite well. I wish the fraternity did


----------



## lilreeves

Randy81 said:


> If it's not on that site, I would assume it was clandestine. It looks like Richmond Hill may be the closest lodge. I had a 1SG who was in a PHA lodge around Ft. Stewart. I would bet that someone in your company or battalion is a mason. Ask around.


Ill ask around at work tomorrow.


----------



## flipster

I know little beyond the basics of PHM, but I recall some years back at GL, that there was a new PHGL building that went up near southeast Michigan.  It was a 9 million dollar edifice, and paid in full the day it opened.  Those are some serious giving men.


----------



## MarkR

lilreeves said:


> I'm not sure how it works, but the hinesville lodge seems to be lackng "diversity" if you know what I mean.. Is there a difference in what lodge I can join being black?


There should be no difference.  I can't speak for Georgia lodges, but many lodges that don't currently have any black members would be perfectly fine with accepting them, but simply have never had any come to the west gate.

It is, of course, certain that you'd be welcome at a Prince Hall lodge, but you won't know if the Hinesville lodge would accept you unless you try.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Just from the way you had to say "is there a lodge I can join being black "should let you know what's going on in Freemasonry is wrong. The color of your skin should not seclude you to a certain Masonic affiliation. It's sad and primitive thinking but it is the way things are, like I've heard so many times. Gate city lodge #2 in Atlanta, Ga initiated a black man and the GL of Georgia threatened to take away their charter. It eventually made it's way up to the courts. Since then they have initiated more men of color. If I were you brother, and you were interested in joining their lodge, I would petition it. What's the worse they could say. The GL of Ga claims they do not discriminate against any race, of course they have to say that to prevent law suits. Please don't think all regular GLS are like this. I have met some really good brothers in GLs that accepted "good men", regardless of their skin color. There is even brothers on this forum that are members of diverse lodges. The South is behind in times like always, but you also want to join a lodge were you are going to feel like you are at home.


----------



## AndreAshlar

Travelling Man91 said:


> you also want to join a lodge where you are going to feel like you are at home.


This sums it up...


----------



## dfreybur

lilreeves said:


> I found a lodge through a google search that is not listed on the site you suggested, does that mean the lodge is not a real masomic lodge?



Above I described how to find regular and recognized lodges anywhere in the world by starting with the recognition list from England.  If you join a lodge from that list you will be able to visit anywhere in the world.

http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp

The Prince Hall branch of our US part of the Masonic family has some listed by England some not yet.  If you join a lodge from my second list you will be able to visit lodges spanning all of the US and many US military installations around the world.  If a lodge you find in listed here it's real.

A lot of jurisdictions are in both lists.  When in both lists, both of my descriptions where you can visit apply.

Masonry in the US dates from a time when race meant something other than Daytona 500 or Kentucky Derby.  Our family has two branches both older than our country.  As usual among close kin there's family drama.

Lodges that are not found by either of the two methods I have posted will be clandestine.  In the sense that you would not be able to visit other lodges world wide, they aren't real.  In the sense that they are forces for good in their own communities and their members generally having no idea they are in clandestine lodges, they are real.  Reality comes in degrees and is in the eye of the beholder.  Go with a listed jurisdiction.


----------



## Bloke

lilreeves said:


> I'm not sure how it works, but the hinesville lodge seems to be lackng "diversity" if you know what I mean.. Is there a difference in what lodge I can join being black?



Disclaimer. I'm Australian.

Met them ? They might be all right and it will not change if everyone thinks like you (please read above disclaimer).

Oh.. and I'm also a Freemason, our lodges here are colour blind and full of accents... That said, I think I would love Prince Hall Freemasonry because of the rebel tradition of not letting someone (esp who was wrong) tell me what I can and cant do hehehehe




Travelling Man91 said:


> .....Gate city lodge #2 in Atlanta, Ga initiated a black man and the GL of Georgia threatened to take away their charter. It eventually made it's way up to the courts. Since then they have initiated more men of color. .....



When did that happen ? *google* * google* WOW.... 2009....
http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2009/06/masonic-bigotry-and-georgia.html

Frankly, that truly amazes me.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Bloke said:


> Disclaimer. I'm Australian.
> 
> Met them ? They might be all right and it will not change if everyone thinks like you (please read above disclaimer).
> 
> Oh.. and I'm also a Freemason, our lodges here are colour blind and full of accents... That said, I think I would love Prince Hall Freemasonry because of the rebel tradition of not letting someone (esp who was wrong) tell me what I can and cant do hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen ? *google* * google* WOW.... 2009....
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2009/06/masonic-bigotry-and-georgia.html
> 
> Frankly, that truly amazes me.


I remember when this happened. It was hush hush for the longest. If you have face book, search Gate City Lodge #2 and it will pop up their page.  Talking about breaking some barriers, these brothers are a true example of what freemasonry should be. That's why it blows my mind when people say it's not so much as racism as to why we are segregated. I can't think of any other reason why the GL of Georgia threatened to pull their charter. Not to mention, the WM of the lodge Had to send multiple letters to other subordinate lodges advising them that this brother had been initiated, passed, and raised and should be taken as a brother. Since I live so close to Georgia, I've met guys from lodges in Ga and they have stated that he might have been raised, but that doesn't mean anything to them. Now keep in mind not all brothers in the GL of GA govern themselves this way. Just some brothers that refuse to free their minds and see people for people.


----------



## MRichard

lilreeves said:


> I'm not sure how it works, but the hinesville lodge seems to be lackng "diversity" if you know what I mean.. Is there a difference in what lodge I can join being black?



I belong to a lodge that appeared to me beforehand that it also lacked diversity. I don't feel that way anymore. Of course, I was already a Master Mason and my mentor belonged to the lodge when I affiliated. It hasn't been an issue since I joined.


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> Just from the way you had to say "is there a lodge I can join being black "should let you know what's going on in Freemasonry is wrong. The color of your skin should not seclude you to a certain Masonic affiliation. It's sad and primitive thinking but it is the way things are, like I've heard so many times. Gate city lodge #2 in Atlanta, Ga initiated a black man and the GL of Georgia threatened to take away their charter. It eventually made it's way up to the courts. Since then they have initiated more men of color. If I were you brother, and you were interested in joining their lodge, I would petition it. What's the worse they could say. The GL of Ga claims they do not discriminate against any race, of course they have to say that to prevent law suits. Please don't think all regular GLS are like this. I have met some really good brothers in GLs that accepted "good men", regardless of their skin color. There is even brothers on this forum that are members of diverse lodges. The South is behind in times like always, but you also want to join a lodge were you are going to feel like you are at home.



Please remember that is not the case everywhere. There are probably severe issues in the southern states that don't recognize PHA but it is not like that everywhere.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Oh yes I am aware. Being a military man, I've traveled the south and met brothers that did not conduct themselves this way. Bro. Richard, do y'all have this issue where you hail ?


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> Oh yes I am aware. Being a military man, I've traveled the south and met brothers that did not conduct themselves this way. Bro. Richard, do y'all have this issue where you hail ?



To be honest, yes we do. Even though the Grand Lodge of Texas and the PHA Grand Lodge are now in amity and have visitation (visitation was just approved last year and you have to fill out a form first); most of the lodges under the GLOT are predominantly Caucasian. We have a ways to go but we are moving in the right direction.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Are there any men of color that are in the GL of TX that you know of ? Meaning were initiated, passed and raised in under the GL of TX, not PHA.


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> Are there any men of color that are in the GL of TX that you know of ? Meaning were initiated, passed and raised in under the GL of TX, not PHA.



I happen to know one very well. He stares at me in the mirror everytime I look at it. Lol. The lodge I was raised in is very diverse. It is rare though. But to answer your question, there are Black men in the GLOT. I know several. It is not that many if looked at as a percentage though.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Learned something new, I thought you were PH ?


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> Learned something new, I thought you were PH ?



All my info is in my signature except the lodge I was raised in which is Jacques DeMolay #1390 (GLOT).


----------



## Randy81

Travelling Man91 said:


> Oh yes I am aware. Being a military man, I've traveled the south and met brothers that did not conduct themselves this way. Bro. Richard, do y'all have this issue where you hail ?


What branch are you in brother?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Army NG. Been in going on 4 years


----------



## Randy81

Travelling Man91 said:


> Army NG. Been in going on 4 years


Good stuff brother!


----------



## Warrior1256

Travelling Man91 said:


> Since I live so close to Georgia, I've met guys from lodges in Ga and they have stated that he might have been raised, but that doesn't mean anything to them.


This is just wrong!


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Warrior1256 said:


> This is just wrong!


Yes it is, but this is reality for most of the southern states.


----------



## Randy81

Travelling Man91 said:


> Yes it is, but this is reality for most of the southern states.


I got stationed in Louisiana about seven months ago, and it's absolutely a reality.


----------

